# Military announces first recipients of 'new' valour honours



## Nonskimmer (Oct 28, 2006)

It looks like four fellas are about to receive the SMV or MMV, for their actions in Afghanistan. They'll be the first ever to receive them.

Good on ya, boys. 

Military announces first recipients of 'new' valour honours


The honours in question are below. The Star of Military Valour and Medal of Military Valour respectively, shown here with the reverse.


----------



## ndicki (Oct 28, 2006)

The Star looks a bit inspired by the British Empire campaign medals, with a Canadian twist. Could be worse!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 28, 2006)

Hmmm, quite possibly. I've never really given it much thought. The Star of Courage is the exact same medallion as the SMV, only silver coloured with a different ribbon. The General Campaign Star looks a lot more like the old campaign medals you describe, in my opinion:


----------



## ndicki (Oct 29, 2006)

That looks good - traditional, yet utterly Canadian too. Better than the other one; I've decided I don't like the red enamel backing to the maple leaf - looks East German, or something, if you don't look closely enough.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2006)

Well either way. Good work guys.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 19, 2007)

The presentation ceremony was today.

High military honours given for feats in Afghanistan

I see in the list of award recipients that Capt. Nichola Goddard received a posthumous Meritorious Service medal for being female. Nice.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 19, 2007)

Females in the Military, ugh...


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 23, 2007)

Females on the Military, yeah.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 24, 2007)

Well, for the 4 that earned it...


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 24, 2007)

Im not really into the whole Medal thing... I earned more than my share back in the day, and they really didnt mean much, as we/I were just doing what we were trained for...

The way I look at it, its nice to be recognized for ur devotion and dedication to ur Teammates and ur country, but in the end, as long as everyone comes home, thats the biggest reward....

As a many great individual once said, "Heroes usually get posthumous awards..."


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 24, 2007)

Not my argument, Les, but I do have memories of a Marine M4 tanker from Korea. I used to go and annoy him as a kid while he cussed and discussed his Jaguar Type E across the street from me. He got into his cups one night many years after his son died in a motorcycle accident and geve them to me in an emotional moment of diisgust that my mind could not comprehend. He gave me all his medals, piss-cutter, globe&anchor, etc. I kept them in a jar and admired them on occasion. 20 years later, a lifetime of adventure and a few states away, I looked him up. I gave his medals back to him. Whiile I don't believe that I changed his life, he appeared to be genuinely excited to have them back in his family.

My point is that your sacrifices in your eyes may not be represented in your medals and ribbons. But for your family and admirers, that may be their only connection with your accomplishments. And likely that is their tenuous means of connection. Don't downplay their importance.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 24, 2007)

Its not that Im downplaying their importance, but rather showing what many Vets feel, that medals dont win the War, and that the medal seekers are usually the first ones who get it...


----------



## evangilder (Feb 24, 2007)

Very true. I am proud of the ones I got, I guess. But they are stuffed away in a drawer somewhere. It was never about getting a medal for doing anything anyway. Getting home with everyone safe was the real reward. Having someone pin a medal on you for it is a nice gesture. But when the fit hit the shan, as things sometimes do, the medal is no substitute for lost friends. And unfortunately can serve as a reminder of something painful.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 24, 2007)

Very true Eric...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 24, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Im not really into the whole Medal thing... I earned more than my share back in the day, and they really didnt mean much, as we/I were just doing what we were trained for...
> 
> The way I look at it, its nice to be recognized for ur devotion and dedication to ur Teammates and ur country, but in the end, as long as everyone comes home, thats the biggest reward....
> 
> As a many great individual once said, "Heroes usually get posthumous awards..."



I agree. There was only one award that I truely wanted when I came into the Army and that was the Air Medal. I got two of them and those are the only ones that I really care to wear on the uniform.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 24, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Very true. I am proud of the ones I got, I guess. But they are stuffed away in a drawer somewhere. It was never about getting a medal for doing anything anyway. Getting home with everyone safe was the real reward. Having someone pin a medal on you for it is a nice gesture. But when the fit hit the shan, as things sometimes do, the medal is no substitute for lost friends. And unfortunately can serve as a reminder of something painful.




I agree. To me the biggest reward that I ever recieved was when we returned from Iraq and to see all the wives and girlfriends there to greet there soldiers coming home because we lost no one. Our Brigade came home in one piece. 

I look at pictures before and after and see the same faces. That is the most important thing to me. The friendship, the familiy and the trust. Only someone who has served will understand that too. My wife does not even understand it. She asked if I would do it over again and I told her that with same bunch of guys I would be back there in a heartbeat to serve by there side and watch there back. I know they had mine. We were a family. 

Those memories mean more to me than awards.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 24, 2007)

Amen Chris, theres something about being in a combat situation that makes u feel a bond to the men who are risking their own lives to protect urs... I know I'll never forget some of those memories...


----------



## evangilder (Feb 24, 2007)

Ditto. The craziest times make you form the tightest bonds.


----------

